# Temporary Wire Lock



## SanTai (Aug 19, 2014)

I am looking for a product which I do not know if it exists. I would love to have a wire lock that works something like a rope lock. I am thinking Gri-Gri, Croll or something similar, but for a thin wire.

I need it for wires that are about 1mm in diameter.

Does something like this exist?

We use thin wires for wire rockets(small rockets follow the wire from one end to the other.()). Since we use them for this purpose we can not connect to shorter wires to make a longer.

If this kind of product would exist it would make one-offs a lot easier.


----------



## John Palmer (Aug 19, 2014)

Would these work for you?
http://www.versales.com/ns/specialty/verlock/verlock.html
Take care,
John


----------



## porkchop (Aug 19, 2014)

Most people use small diameter steel wire rope for those kinds of effects. It's safer and there's quite a variety of hardware available. Usually whoever sells you the wire rope is the best person to talk to about what will fit your needs.


----------



## SanTai (Aug 19, 2014)

porkchop said:


> Most people use small diameter steel wire rope for those kinds of effects. It's safer and there's quite a variety of hardware available. Usually whoever sells you the wire rope is the best person to talk to about what will fit your needs.



Perhaps I was unclear in my original post. We use steel wire. I am locking for lock for the steel wire. Our supplier does not have any locks for locking the wire only temporary, I was not even sure such a product existed, just wanted one. 


John Palmer said:


> Would these work for you?
> http://www.versales.com/ns/specialty/verlock/verlock.html
> Take care,
> John



Tanks for the tip. I have to check those out. They look a bit strange but hopefully they will work for us. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkchop (Aug 20, 2014)

In that case the Verlocks look pretty similar to what I've used in the past.

Another website selling a similar product is:
http://www.tecni-cable.co.uk/

Obviously look at the Safe Working Load for these devices as they are pretty low when you get down the the 1mm range and make sure that your effect won't exert more force on the termination than it's rated for.

If you google "steel wire rope terminations" the images that come up show several different methods to achieve what you're looking for and a lot link back to websites trying to sell those devices.


----------



## asmdonzi (Aug 24, 2014)

Cannot rember exactly what they are called but I have seen "cleats" that have a bit of extra grip and spring specifically for steel cable. Check sailing stores. http://www.p2marine.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4065&gclid=CMT_ibftq8ACFQQT7AodGTUAOw


----------



## venuetech (Aug 24, 2014)

asmdonzi said:


> Cannot rember exactly what they are called but I have seen "cleats" that have a bit of extra grip and spring specifically for steel cable. Check sailing stores. http://www.p2marine.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4065&gclid=CMT_ibftq8ACFQQT7AodGTUAOw



that cam cleat is not designed for steel wire. I don't think any marine cam cleat is.

rosebrand sells the german made Griplock by Reutlinger. check out the pdf


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just a quick reminder that the OP is in Sweden, so while German made product might be available, Rosebrand is probably not the most sensible supplier


----------



## venuetech (Aug 24, 2014)

Chris15 said:


> Just a quick reminder that the OP is in Sweden, so while German made product might be available, Rosebrand is probably not the most sensible supplier


rosebrand does offer resourse information about the product was the main reason it was listed. (before I found the Reutlinger page.)


----------



## asmdonzi (Aug 24, 2014)

You coulnd also just use a clip and make a loop around what ever you want to attach it to. They have ones you bolt on. http://www.eriggingsupply.com/eshop/list.ASP?ct_lcode=4&ct_mcode=17&ct_scode=72&ct_sub=0


----------



## Footer (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm going to get flack for this... but... circus knot? 

How are you currently terminating the wire?


----------



## SanTai (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I have started to look into the diffrent kind of terminations. Verlock and the griplock looks promising. The one thing that is hard to find out about some terminations is how aggresive they are to the wire. How many times you can use it before you have to trash the wire. That is why I do not want to make a loop and lock the wire with a standard lock




Footer said:


> I'm going to get flack for this... but... circus knot?
> 
> How are you currently terminating the wire?




What is a circus knot?
We don't(in this fashion). New wire with only one set length and if it is not perfect, adjust at the mounting, but the wire is at a set length.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 25, 2014)

I've used terminations similar to the Verlock many times on the same cable. Assuming all other factors to be acceptably safe, unless the linked product is vastly different from what I've used before I'd be comfortable using them in situations where the wire length is constantly being adjusted.


----------

